# Beach time



## woodman6415 (May 19, 2016)

full service ... Check 
Detail and wax ..., check
Polish chrome ... Check 

Load and tie down bag .. First thing in the morning ...
South Padre island bound ....
Need some beach time

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2016)

I'm extremely jealous Wendell!! Enjoy yourself! Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Tony ...


----------



## woodman6415 (May 19, 2016)

I'm kind of done with all this rain ... Dumped 3 1/2 inches out of gauge today


----------



## JR Parks (May 19, 2016)

Safe trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Keep the shiny side up. The best times of my life were spent on Padre and that whole area between and including Flour Bluff and Aransas Pass, in Laguna Madre, CC Bay and out in the gulf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2016)

Safe travels! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (May 21, 2016)

Did you guys in Texas ever figure out what you did to deserve all of the rain. Have a great trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 21, 2016)

Motorcycles don't land well after being airborne, upside down, and backward. My collarbone , crooked and twisted, can prove it. Be safe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

CWS said:


> Did you guys in Texas ever figure out what you did to deserve all of the rain.



Some stupid Texans probably made jokes about California's droughts. Not me I don't joke about things like that, but some did. Bad karma.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

